# Ein Epson Stylus Photo PX720WD spinnt



## frEnzy (22. April 2013)

Eine Freundin von mir, hat ein seltsames Problem mit ihrem Drucker. Seit kurzem druckt er nicht mehr, wenn es sich um ein Bild handelt. Dabei ist es egal, ob es z.B. in einer Word-Datei mit eingebaut ist oder man das JPG direkt drucken möchte. Jedes mal wird der Druckvorgang mit einem Fehler abgebrochen. Vor zwei Wochen ging das noch ohne Probleme und sie schwört Stein und Bein, dass sie in der Zwischenzeit nicht mal den PC anhatte.

Erst dachten wir, die eine leere Tintenpatrone könnte die Ursache sein aber deren Tausch hat nichts geholfen. Reinen Text druckt er übrigens problemlos. Kopieren (mit dem eingebauten Scanner) oder direkt Bilder von der Speicherkarte zu drucken funktioniert auch. Drucker oder PC neustarten war auch zwecklos. Was zur Hölle ist mit diesem Ding los? Weiß jemand, wie man den Fehler wieder in den Griff bekommt?


----------



## locojens (22. April 2013)

Habt ihr die Möglichkeit den Epson an einem anderen Rechner Laptop etc. zu testen? Dabei würde es sich ja herausstellen ob es am Drucker oder am Treiber liegt. 
Mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein ... aber es klingt irgendwie nach Software/Treiber-Problemen.


----------



## Hideout (22. April 2013)

Jap genau, würde mal den Treiber komplett deinstallieren, also im auch Gerätemanager, und dann neuinstallieren. Am besten dann auch ein aktuellen aus dem Internet, nicht vom CD.


----------



## dgcss (24. April 2013)

Haben komischer weise genau das selbe Problem mit unseren PX710W (Baugleich nur weniger extras). Erst hat er kein LightMagenta mehr gedruckt , dann gings wieder ..... Dann kein Schwarz mehr ..... nun druckt er nurnoch Hellblaue seiten aus  (alles im zeitraum von 3 monaten).

Patronen wurden auch mehrfach gewechselt , düsen gereinigt etc.... Denke es ist wie bei Brother auch ein Verfalls-Chip eingebaut ist , der die Düsen automatisch lahm legt , da wir unseren Drucker mehrmals die Woche nutzen (Also eintrockung ausgeschlossen)


----------

